# How does the BFD compare to the Velodyne SMS-1?



## blownrx7 (Feb 7, 2007)

OR the Outlaw Audio ICBM for that matter?
I have no experience with these two. I was just wanting to know if anyone has tried them as well and what their thoughts were.
TIA


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The Outlaw ICBM is an outboard bass management processor (capable of having independent crossover points for all channels, if I recall). Since it is not an equalizer, it doesn’t “compare” to the DSP-1124 at all. As to the Velodyne, I believe one of our members, russ.will has used both. Maybe he can weigh in.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... Russell and verify... seems like there was a thread on this. 


Ah... BINGO! 

BFD v SMS-1

Biggest difference.... about $400.


----------



## blownrx7 (Feb 7, 2007)

Ah, thank you! I should have assumed this question was already asked and answered...:duh:


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

One of the reasons I sold the SMS-1 for a Behringer unit was because of the supposedly measured rolloff the SMS-1 suffers from below 20Hz. I was never able to confirm this myself other than from one possibly erroneous measurement. My questions to Velodyne were acknowledged but no answer provided.


----------



## Malice (May 1, 2006)

Some of the guys on AVFourms got together to do a test between the two. Apart from the technical aspect they also assessed usability and set up. Russell.will was one of them!

Here is the thread.


----------



## eddthompson (Aug 19, 2006)

and me :bigsmile: 

give me rew and a bfd anyday :devil: 

edd


----------



## blownrx7 (Feb 7, 2007)

Very Nice! Thank you.
Being an owner of the BFD already, I'll suffer through the longer setup/execution times.
It is nice to see that you would obtain the same result.


----------



## Malice (May 1, 2006)

eddthompson said:


> and me :bigsmile:


Sorry Edd! :yourock: too!


----------



## eddthompson (Aug 19, 2006)

Tis ok malice, im the quiet lurking type :bigsmile: 

I quite liked the sms-1, but since id still find my self using REW even if i used one, i dont see the point in changing my bfd for one.

edd


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think most of us who like to tinker with REW and the BFD will go that route since you ultimately can get pretty much the same result and save quite a bit, but if you don't want to fool with the learning curve (that it might be for some - was for me) of the BFD or REW, and money is not an issue, the SMS-1 could fit your needs very well. I'm glad people have a choice.


----------



## eddthompson (Aug 19, 2006)

As i said in my part of the review, i want to see the sms-1 functionality in recievers, all the connections are already there, on screen displays, microphones etc.


edd


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes... that is a very good suggestion and what a receiver it would be! It's so close now with Audyssey MultEQ and Yamaha's EQ.... it doesn't seem like it would take that much more to make it happen.


----------

